# help



## Pferg (Jan 15, 2013)

i have a matthews q2 and lx should i convert them to bow fishing or buy a bow by ams made for fishing what are the advantages/disadvantiages to both im new so any input would help w/$$$$$ thanks


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

If you got the money, sure go get a dedicated bow just for fishing. If not, I would turn down either bow as low as you safely can. You won't be shooting a release or glove, so that weight will get to you after 25 or 50 shots and you won't be wanting to blow thru every fish you hit. A dedicated bowfishing bow mostly be around 30# or less, very low if any let-off so you can snap shoot and you'd be more prone to letting it slide around in the ooze than you would a $800 Matthews.


----------

